# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  WHEN do you say "от добра добра не ищут"?

## Throbert McGee

This Russian expression came up in a different Russian/English forum (on Facebook). There are at least four expressions in English that have a somewhat related meaning:  

> "If it ain't broke, don't fix it."
> "Leave well enough alone." 
> "Don't let the perfect be/become the enemy of the good."
> "It's close enough for government work."

 The difference is that the first two might be said by someone who is against a new idea or solution, while the second two are said in response to critics who object that the proposed idea or solution is less than optimal.  
In other words, one could use the first pair of expressions to attack a new idea, and the second pair to defend the same new idea. 
Examples:  *JOHN:* "What do you think of Obama's plan to reform the health-insurance system in the US?"  *JANE:* "I think the system we have now works well enough, despite its flaws -- _if it ain't broke, don't fix it_."  *TOM:* "I think gays and lesbians should be allowed to adopt children." *HARRY:* "But surely the best possible environment for kids is with a mother AND a father?" *TOM:* "True, but _why let the perfect be the enemy of the good_?"

----------


## Lampada

http://slovarick.ru/781/  *Словарь пословиц и поговорок* 
"*ОТ ДОБРА ДОБРА НЕ ИЩУТ*. Говорится тогда, когда не хотят менять существующего положения, порядка, образа жизни и т. п.   
Видел я трех царей: первый велел снять с меня картуз и пожурил за меня мою няньку; второй меня не жаловал; третий хоть и упек меня в камер-пажи под старость лет, но переменять его на четвертого не желаю; от добра добра не ищут. Пушкин, Письмо Н. Н. Пушкиной, 20—22 апр. 1834.  
— Мне бы в Москву,— сказал он, немного повременя.— Хоть и лишился я там благодетелей, а все же своя родная сторона..
— Пустое выдумал,— молвил Никифор Захарыч.— От добра добра не ищут, а у тебя добро под руками, только приневоль себя на первый раз, работай хоть в токарне, хоть в красильне. Мельников-Печерский, На горах.  
— Теперь,— продолжал Струняшев,— судьба отдала меня в твою власть.. Буду служить тебе честно и усердно, буду радеть твоему добру, как собственному, а о побеге и думать не смею — зачем? От добра добра не ищут. 
Железное, Уральцы.  
— Степка! — обращается он [барин] к слуге: — помнишь, как я холостой был? 
— Как, сударь, не помнить! 
— Хорошо тогда было! а? 
— Уж так-то хорошо, так хорошо, что, кажется, кабы...
— Тихо, смирно, всего вдоволь. Эхма! правду пословица говорит: от добра добра не ищут. А я искал. За это бог меня и наказал. Салтыков-Щедрин, Пошехонская старина.  
— Вот у тебя дом, старик, все хозяйство, и вдруг надо будет все разорить. Подумал ты об этом? Сам разоришься и других до сумы доведешь... От добра добра не ищут. Мамин-Сибиряк, Три конца.  
— Кабы не воля на то батюшки государя, никуда бы я со своих местов и не тронулся. От добра добра не ищут.
— То-то и оно! 
Костылев, Иван Грозный.   
Гостеприимный хозяин пришелся мне по душе, и я заколебался, а что, в самом деле, не остаться ли у него? От добра добра не ищут. И. Тюленев, Через три войны.  
 Я загорелся и предложил поплыть туда на лодке. Недаром мне хотелось посмотреть Псекупс до самых предгорий! 
— От добра добра не ищут,— сказал старик.
— Рыба и тут хорошо ловится.  
А. Шахов, На кубанской реке. 
Из XVIII в.: 
Вперед, собака, знай, когда еще не знала, 
Что многие умеют мягко стлать, 
Да жестко спать. 
Собаки добрые с двора на двор не рыщут 
И от добра добра не ищут.    
Хемницер, Дворовая собака.  
—  Симони: От добра добра не ищутъ; 
Снегирев: От добра добра не ищут; 
Даль: От добра худа (добра) не ищут; 
Рыбникова: От добра добра  не ищут."

----------


## Lampada

> ..."Don't let the perfect be/become the enemy of the good." ...

 Русское:  "Лучшее - враг хорошего".

----------


## Selexin

> "If it ain't broke, don't fix it."
> "Leave well enough alone."

 Both are very close in meaning to *от добра добра не ищут*, especially the latter.

----------


## alexB

> WHEN do you say "от добра добра не ищут"?

 Whenever my wife is plotting some vicious scheme to get rid of something old but still doing good to replace it with what is new and, as often is the case nowadays, crappy.  ::

----------


## E-learner

> Originally Posted by Throbert McGee  ..."Don't let the perfect be/become the enemy of the good." ...   Русское:  "Лучшее - враг хорошего".

 It might be that I don't quite understand the English expression, but I think that the Russian one is different. You use it when you are suggesting that "the better" may, in fact, come out worse than "the good". In other words - don't be too keen on improvements.

----------


## MaPuK

_if it ain't broke, don't fix it_ - In Russian it's look like - Горбатого, Могила исправит?

----------


## Оля

> _if it ain't broke, don't fix it_ - In Russian [s:1ju98dei]it&#39;s look[/s:1ju98dei] it looks like - Горбатого_ могила исправит?

 No.

----------


## Lampada

> _if it ain't broke, don't fix it_ - In Russian it's look like - Горбатого, Могила исправит?

 Немного перекликается с "Не трогай лиха, пока оно тихо".

----------


## alexB

> if it ain't broke, don't fix it

  Пока не сломалось - не чини!
A good saying, because oftentimes what begins as an attempt to refurbish something that has no vivid signs of malfunction ends up with breaking that something up beyond repair. Been there not once.

----------


## Lampada

> ... Been there not once.

 Мой ребёнок не согласен, только "Been there, done that" .

----------


## alexB

I knew that he, being a smart boy, would know what the second part was going to be, so I saved my breath and his time, at once.  ::   Might be I missed a comma, though.

----------


## wanja

Горбатого могила исправит - the leopard cannot change his spots.

----------


## mcz

"от добра добра не ищут" - in most cases we use it, when "you did smth. good to a man, helped him, but some time later when you apply for his aid, he refuses you with impassive face, as if you hadn't helped him indeed! or besides some good things you can get smth. bad from a man, that you of course don't need"

----------


## gRomoZeka

> "от добра добра не ищут" - in most cases we use it, when "you did smth. good to a man, helped him, but some time later when you apply for his aid, he refuses you with impassive face, as if you hadn't helped him indeed! or besides some good things you can get smth. bad from a man, that you of course don't need"

 Er..   ::   It's the weirdest thing I've heard so far.  ::  
I think that an adequate explanation was already given: _"If It's Not Broken, Don't Fix It"_. 
In other words, don't try to improve a good situation. At best you'll end up with another good situation (and why bother? it's already good enough), or you'll make it worse. Don't fret and don't be too eager to change things.

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by mcz  "от добра добра не ищут" - in most cases we use it, when "you did smth. good to a man, helped him, but some time later when you apply for his aid, he refuses you with impassive face, as if you hadn't helped him indeed! or besides some good things you can get smth. bad from a man, that you of course don't need"   Er..    It's the weirdest thing I've heard so far.

 I agree with gRomoZeka.

----------


## mcz

хочешь сказать, если я тебе дам в долг косарь, например, а потом через какое-то время попрошу немного в долг, и ты мне откажешь, хотя это очень важно..и я скажу "да уж, от добра добра не ищут", скажешь, ты меня не поймёшь?))

----------


## gRomoZeka

> хочешь сказать, если я тебе дам в долг косарь, например, а потом через какое-то время попрошу немного в долг, и ты мне откажешь, хотя это очень важно..и я скажу "да уж, от добра добра не ищут", скажешь, ты меня не поймёшь?))

   ::  
В этой ситуации эта пословица будет не к месту, имхо.

----------


## mcz

так, ладно, изложу по-другому: "от добра добра не ищут" - желание оставить всё как есть, не менять ничего...я же клонил к тому, что "лучше бы вообще не начинал этого делать, зря я вообще стал просить", т.е. как раз говоря эту пословицу в том случае, когда не последовал её совету)...

----------


## Оля

> хочешь сказать, если я тебе дам в долг косарь, например, а потом через какое-то время попрошу немного в долг, и ты мне откажешь, хотя это очень важно..и я скажу "да уж, от добра добра не ищут", скажешь, ты меня не поймёшь?))

 Я бы тоже не поняла, к чему это ты.

----------


## mcz

сделает вид, что не понимает тот, кто долг не захочет отдавать)))
а вообще the thread is to be closed)..

----------


## gRomoZeka

> сделает вид, что не понимает тот, кто долг не захочет отдавать)))

 Да нет, правда непонятно. С таким же успехом можно было сказать "Волка ноги кормят" или еще что-нибудь. Человек точно так же вылупил бы глаза. 
Конечно, ты мысленно пришел к этой фразе, выстроил целую цепочку рассуждений ("лучше бы вообще не начинал этого делать") и т.д., и для тебя (возможно) эта фраза оправдана. Но это ответ на твои внутренние размышления, и с описанной тобой ситуацией никак не связан. То бишь совершенно отфонарная реплика.   
К тому же, тебе изначально нужны деньги. Это разве хорошая ситуация, "добро"? 
ЗЫ. Ну а вообще да, тема пословицы исчерпала себя. ))

----------


## mcz

вы чё тут посты набиваете?) отстаньте уже)))...

----------


## vKahovsky

Смысловой перевод: 
"от добра добра не ищут" [rus] = принцип прибавленной стоимости [eng] 
if U have forest - U have a business, and don't need to search over business to get a money today.

----------


## quartz

[quote=E-learner] 

> Originally Posted by "Throbert McGee":25fzi0kd  ..."Don't let the perfect be/become the enemy of the good." ...   Русское:  "Лучшее - враг хорошего".

 It might be that I don't quite understand the English expression, but I think that the Russian one is different. You use it when you are suggesting that "the better" may, in fact, come out worse than "the good". In other words - don't be too keen on improvements.[/quote:25fzi0kd] 
I think they're the same. The phrase is not "folk wisdom" but a quote from Voltaire. I assume most languages have a translation.

----------

